# Rescuers search for survivors from float plane crash



## MasterInstructor (30 Nov 2009)

VANCOUVER (NEWS1130) - Up to six people - possibly including a baby - are feared dead after a float plane crashed in Lyall Harbour off Saturna Island. The de Havilland Beaver crashed shortly after take-off just after four this afternoon.

Only two people of the eight on board have been pulled alive from the frigid water. Victoria Search and Rescue says both people – the pilot who is in his 30's and an unidentified woman - are in serious but stable condition, however they can't confirm if an infant was indeed on board.

The cause of the crash is unknown but witnesses say the plane struggled after take-off before nose diving into the water. The aircraft was then seen sinking out of sight.

The Coast Guard, RCMP and local search and rescue rushed to the scene but darkness has been hampering efforts to find anyone else. Divers are also having a hard time with poor visibility in the water.

The plane was en route to Vancouver after picking up two passengers and is operated by Sea Air Seaplanes which operates out of the Vancouver International Airport.


----------

